# Adding a second membrane to my RO unit



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys
Need your input/advise/help on the above. I currently have a 90GPD 4 stage Ro unit from Spectrapure. I recently saw at Canada corals they have added a secondary membrane to their ro unit. I was and have been thinking about adding a second membrane to my ro unit and was wondering if it is a good idea. My main purpose is to reduce the waste water. If i add it do i have to add the 90 GPD membrane or something producing smaller or larger gpd can work ?

Where can get these that comes with all the fittings included so i dont have to make multiple trips?

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

the first thing u have to make sure of is that u have good water pressure, i run 2 membranes and i can bury the pressure gauge so im lucky.
its pretty straight forward to add the second membrane u just need a exra housing and some ro line, u can go to brs website and watch the video


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

blunthead said:


> the first thing u have to make sure of is that u have good water pressure, i run 2 membranes and i can bury the pressure gauge so im lucky.
> 
> its pretty straight forward to add the second membrane u just need a exra housing and some ro line, u can go to brs website and watch the video


Yeah seen the video and it is straight forward what I am not sure is do I need a 2nd membrane similar to the first one in terms of production output. As for the pressure from the tap I am sure I have a strong psi but I will check out. What r the output of your 2 membranes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes make sure both membranes are the same. Either 2x 90 gpd or 2x 75 gpd.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> Yes make sure both membranes are the same. Either 2x 90 gpd or 2x 75 gpd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Perfect thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

im running 2 75 gpd dow membranes, will change to 2 100 gpd membranes and matching flow restrictor when those are done.
i actually thought of adding a 3rd membrane, i hate waiting so long


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

blunthead said:


> im running 2 75 gpd dow membranes, will change to 2 100 gpd membranes and matching flow restrictor when those are done.
> 
> i actually thought of adding a 3rd membrane, i hate waiting so long


Ok how would you know what kind of flow restrictor to use. I do have one tht I bought for my 2 100GPD membranes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i wonder if your 90gpd restrictor is the same as 100gpd one,


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

blunthead said:


> i wonder if your 90gpd restrictor is the same as 100gpd one,


When u have a chance can u post tht pic of your rodi unit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

